# Beau Desert Open - Bank Holiday Monday 28 August 2017



## DRW (May 18, 2017)

Not sure if anyone lives fairly close and interested in an open at Beau Desert.

I have never played at Beau Desert and heard some great stuff about the course from a few people.

Would one persona or two people be interested in an open at Beau Desert Golf Club. Cost is Â£45.00 each and it says that includes a small meal, a bargain when compared to green fees


Myself and my son would be definitely playing, if two peope interested. If  however only one person interested, I am sure my wife would join us to  make up the fourball?

Currently only three tee times available 8.00, 8.10 and 8.20, so need to be fairly quick and clearly we will be tee off early

 Anyone interested ?

 cheers

 Darren


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 18, 2017)

Darren, I played in this last year. You will enjoy, trueist greens I've ever played on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Darren, I played in this last year. You will enjoy, trueist greens I've ever played on.
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for that, 7 3-putts of mine truly sailed past each time..


----------



## louise_a (May 18, 2017)

Really enoyed the course when I played there last year but so early means its a no from me sadly.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

Great course, fastest undulating greens around, massive difference between the whites & yellows where tee shots are key.  Favorite course of mine, all opens usually fill up within 24 hours, which is testament of the courses popularity.

I've organised a couple of small meets at Beau Desert, again always well attended, especially by the NW Massive :smirk:


----------



## DRW (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, your all tensing me:ears: makes me fancy playing there even more.

No one up for this? (can pay me on the day, and I will book us in and pay now if that helps)


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2017)

Can't help fill your team, but I might see you there if you get one together


----------



## DRW (May 19, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Can't help fill your team, but I might see you there if you get one together 

Click to expand...

Hey cheeky, your teasing me more.:rofl:

Think I will just booked in with Me, Adam, Wife and mum for the moment as someone has taken the 8.20am tee off and only 8 and 8.10 are left and can always change the team later if there is anyone interested nearer the date. Surprised no one is interested, maybe its something I said:lol:


----------



## stokie_93 (May 19, 2017)

I'm defo up for that darren!


----------



## DRW (May 19, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			I'm defo up for that darren!
		
Click to expand...

Cracking news, look forward to seeing you :thup: Will still try to fill the other place, as Joanne(wife) has said she doesn't really want to play, but will if needed.

After my post earlier, I booked up the 8am tee time anyway, so if you want to play that is great.

I haven't received an email confirming the booking as yet (wonder if I typed in my email address wrongly, but the slot is showing booked up and can see the Â£180 has been charged to my credit card, will contact club on Monday if necessary about the missing email)


----------



## stokie_93 (May 19, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Cracking news, look forward to seeing you :thup: Will still try to fill the other place, as Joanne(wife) has said she doesn't really want to play, but will if needed.

After my post earlier, I booked up the 8am tee time anyway, so if you want to play that is great.

I haven't received an email confirming the booking as yet (wonder if I typed in my email address wrongly, but the slot is showing booked up and can see the Â£180 has been charged to my credit card, will contact club on Monday if necessary about the missing email)
		
Click to expand...

i can ask my friend if you'd like?


----------



## chellie (May 19, 2017)

We would have been up for this if we'd known about it when it was released. Those tee times would have been too early for us.


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2017)

chellie said:



			We would have been up for this if we'd known about it when it was released. Those tee times would have been too early for us.
		
Click to expand...

When looking a few weeks ago at opens, totally missed this one, as would have had a later tee time myself.Hopefully another time.


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			i can ask my friend if you'd like?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry not logged on over the weekend, so just seen this.

Someone PMd me from the forum on the Friday 19/5 at 10.06, saying he just needs to check with HID and would confirm over the weekend. Therefore as he requested first I feel I should respect that first but once I know whether he is or not coming today I will let you know as soon as I know.

If he cant, certainly it would be brilliant if your friend can/wants to make it.:thup:


----------



## stokie_93 (May 22, 2017)

Hi Darren,

thats understandable and absolutely fine mate. 
Keep me in the loop with what's going on pal :thup:


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2017)

He cant make it, therefore if your friend is up for it and then great. Failing that we would default to the Me, Adam, Joanne and Stokie_93 and see if anyone wishes to replace Joanne nearer the time.

Have now received an email from the club confirming the tee time of 8.00am was successfully booked (I had entered .con instead of .com for my email, big slap on the head)


----------



## stokie_93 (May 22, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			He cant make it, therefore if your friend is up for it and then great. Failing that we would default to the Me, Adam, Joanne and Stokie_93 and see if anyone wishes to replace Joanne nearer the time.

Have now received an email from the club confirming the tee time of 8.00am was successfully booked (I had entered .con instead of .com for my email, big slap on the head)
		
Click to expand...

thats great mate. 
Do you want me to send the money or cash on the day?


----------



## DRW (May 22, 2017)

Not worried either way, can pay me on the day if you want to. Just let us know if you can make it, so I have a chance to fill the space.


----------



## DRW (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks like Stokie cant make this now.

Any one or two people fancy making up the fourball with Me and Adam ?


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll take one of these mate if that's ok


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Really sorry mate, I was getting this mixed up with delemere forest. Too far for me at that time of the morning. Apologies


----------



## shortgame (Aug 11, 2017)

Superb course in great condition
Highly recommended &#128076;


----------



## r11john (Aug 11, 2017)

Love this place.  Have won it once and came third.  Brilliant day out.


----------

